# Mosquito Fishing Report



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

There Were Quite A Few Fisherman Out Yesterday. Some Real Nice Crappies Were Caught.there Was About 15 Huts On Our Side (north-east Corner Of The 88 Causeway) And Most Of Them Stayed All Day. 

Everyone That Was Coming In To Get Bait Told Me That The South Side Was Not Safe Yet. So If You Try To Venture Out Over There-- Be Careful!!!
DON'T FORGET TO SIGN OUR "OGF" BOOK IF YOU STOP IN.
I'll Update You Later Today Linda


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

It's Been 3 Hours Since My Last Report. I Just Heard That There Are Guys That Are Starting To Fish The South End Today. It Must Of Made Some More Ice Last Night, And Walleye Are Being Caught There. Still Please Be Careful, And Don't Go Out Too Far.

Nice Crappies Are Being Caught On Our Side (the North End.)

I Hate To Lose The Customers I've Been Having The Last Few Days To The South End Businesses , But The Reports Are What They Are, And I'm Sure Alot Of You Will Be Fishing That Area.
Just Keep In Mind We Are Open At 6:00 A.m. Everyday, And We Will Be Open Christmas Day For A While. 
Thanks, Linda


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Linda, I would hope our OGF members would stop at your place. If you see any drive by going to that "Other" bait shop let us know. We'll have a talk with them.  
Thanks for the reports.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Dale I am going to drive past the other baitshop to go to the causeway. I read on another thread that they have some hotties working there???? Oh well I am pretty sure they don't get any hotter than me in my slime covered float suit

Scott


----------



## piscator (Jun 14, 2004)

Stop at causeway sporting goods. Great and friendly shop. I always take the extra time to stop there. If we do not support the shops that provide service they won't be around any more


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

If I need bait when I fish skeeter , the Causeway Bait & Tackle place be where I stop.

And yes that includes the south end. The extra miles I drive is well worth it.

Will probably be up there 22nd and 23 trd. Hey Linda if it isn't too much trouble could you walk out to where the are getting these big crappie and spray paint a huge red X on the spot.  That way even a doofus like me can find them.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

My brother and I were on the north end of Mosquito today. Fished 7 1/2 f.o.w. halfway between the bait shop and the bridge. Started at 6:30 a.m. I was hoping an early start would improve my chances for a walleye. We jigged with various baits and had 8 tip-ups out until noon. All we ended up with was 3 crappie around 11" and a couple of walleye that were lost right at the hole by my brother. One crappie was on a tip-up, one on a small jigging rapala, and one on a Genz worm. The genz worm my brother was using also hooked the walleyes, but with such a tiny hook they kept coming off. I kept switching baits but that jig was the only one either of us could get walleye to hit. We saw a lot of fish come up to our baits on our flashers but most would just look a minute then swim away. All our caught/hooked fish came between 10 a.m. and 11:00 a.m.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Forgot to mention. The ice in that area was all between 4" and 5" thick.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

thanks tomb for the report. i cant wait to go


----------



## catfishrich (Jul 14, 2005)

Oh man!!!!!! I have never cought a Eye through the ice it sounds like fun I'll have to make a trip up. Plus it gives me a reason to buy more gear, I know my Spooly gill rods won't bring up an eye hmmmmm new stuff........


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Papascott said:


> Dale I am going to drive past the other baitshop to go to the causeway. I read on another thread that they have some hotties working there???? Oh well I am pretty sure they don't get any hotter than me in my slime covered float suit
> 
> Scott


Linda will give you a discount if you keep talking like that!  
They are great people for sure. We will have one of our outing at her place in January. Lets hope Linda gets all her big eyes corraled for us by then.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Well I went to causeway and unless linda is an older fellow (well older than me) with dark hair she was not in. He was nice enough though told me to try a blue/silver jigging rap and it almost worked. Lost one nice fish at the hole was at least 4 probably 5 lbs. They probably heard the obsenitys flying at the causeway and I was way down on the south end

Scott


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks Guys, 
Papaperch--i Did Go Out And Mark Some Hot Spots For You---but All I Had Was White Paint. Hope You Can Find Them. Lol
Papascott-- All The Hotties Are Laid-off For The Winter. I Only Call Them In If I Have To Leave For Awhile. So It Looks Like You Are
Stuck With Us Oldies. Lol 

Linda


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

CAUSEWAYCREW said:


> Thanks Guys,
> Papaperch--i Did Go Out And Mark Some Hot Spots For You---but All I Had Was White Paint. Hope You Can Find Them. Lol
> Papascott-- All The Hotties Are Laid-off For The Winter. I Only Call Them In If I Have To Leave For Awhile. So It Looks Like You Are
> Stuck With Us Oldies. Lol
> ...


 WHOA..... hold on there now. Not all the hotties are gone. Every time i've been there, there's at least one that comes out from the back room.  Dont look in that mirror much, do you Linda? And where's Kathy? What a fine family.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

DaleM said:


> Linda will give you a discount if you keep talking like that!
> They are great people for sure. We will have one of our outing at her place in January. Lets hope Linda gets all her big eyes corraled for us by then.


do ogfers get a discount


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Im tryin too head out in the mornin. They are callin for clouds in the pm so hopefully the bite will keep on biting! There was alot of guys fishin the south yesterday but didnt see to many fish. Most were in the middle of the lake. 24 of them. Two guys came up to me to see how the bite is. I thought we were goin through!  CRACK! The cracks are thin and shiftin. Hopefully a couple nights now stiffined them up! They had some water comin through them. Was wonderin how thick the ice was where you were fishin Papa! Also goin along if anyone wants to tag along.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Going out thursday on north end , probably park in Lindas lot. Going to try to make it @ 0700. Be in 1998 black toyota pick me up. Will do follow up on how I do.

If bitterly cold be in guide shanty with OGF decal. If nice balmy 20 degrees or higher probably fishing al fresco. Will be chasing the crappie hopefully. Linda being out of red paint has put the ball squarely on my shoulders as to finding them. 

If nearby stop by for chat. Don't let my size scare you off. Just a big friendly grizzly bear and a old one at that.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Jig I am going to go in the afternoon. I will be on the south end off the ramp. Black frabill and an ungly dude in an orange float suit. If you see any poles or gaffs flying across the water with a few &%[email protected]##$ words being screamed, that be me losing yet another fish.

Scott


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Ill be on the water by 9. Wind gets ya but brrrrr able! Maybe meet ya there. Ill be right off the ramp pullin a orange kid sled. No what you mean about loosin them at the hole!  Probably fish till 3.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Ill take some red paint!  :B


----------



## backagainbaha (Dec 3, 2004)

Looking for the latest Ice report. If thick enough may hit it Thursday.


----------

